# Has anyone here successfuly combined two rat manors?



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

My sister is bringing me her old rat manor this weekend since she was gifted a free ferret nation and I want to use it as an addition to my current rat manor. I was thinking it can't be all that difficult to just remove one side from each and use zip ties to hold them together but I'm not too sure about the two pans lining up perfectly or the gap that might be left between them. Any suggestions?


----------



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

I would imagine you would need some wire cutters to get through it, I would probably solder instead of zip tie just for the security. Gorilla duct tape would probably make a good seal as far at the pans go, but they have the raised edges so you would need to use tinsnips to get through those and that could cause a sharp and lethal edge. I would gorilla duct tape over that as well. It might not be the prettiest but I would imagine it would work if used properly!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't have a rat manor so I am not really sure. I would imagine you could easily just zip tie them together (My martins cage is ziptied together with no issues just use alot, and check often for chewing) if there is a gap though so that the zipties can't be flush and tight it may make them chew them more.

maybe ditch the bottoms and use a plastic storage bin or coroplast to make a base, with the cage sitting inside the base.

This might help: http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4066107.0


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

THANK YOU 
I had actually given up on this idea since I couldn't make them line up correctly but now that I see someone has actually successfully done this, and it looks great I'll definitely be giving this another shot.


----------



## awkturtle (Mar 13, 2016)

I was trying to do the same thing! I have an old used rat manor that I got from a friend, and then I just bought a new one when it was on sale - I was thinking of trying to put one cage on top of the other, and just cut the top off of one cage, to make it taller instead of wider. Anyone ever do that before or seen pictures? I bought the rat manor because currently the critter nation would be too heavy to get up to my apartment :/ but I want to get the biggest cage possible for my three girls!


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I was considering this as well but I was worried about the stability of it. I couldn't find any information on anyone who successfully did it but then again I couldn't find anyone who successfully attached them side by side either so it's definitely possible


----------



## awkturtle (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi! I just successfully did this! I cut the top off of one cage, the top comes off easily with a decent pair of wire cutters. I then zip tied the bottom of one cage to the top of the cut one, and it is pretty sturdy. Just make sure to line up the pieces so there aren't any openings. It took a few hours, but is definitely worth it! My three girls are so happy with their penthouse  I had to add a few extra ladders for the added levels, but it worked out well. I then just use a single base for both cages, and I put carefresh/yesterdays news down for litter, and then fleece on all of the levels. Its definitely a cheaper option to get a large cage, and it is easy to take apart!


----------

